# Dating A J.G.Graves Pocket Watch



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a pocket watch and it says "J.G.Graves Sheffield, Swiss Made". I've looked at internet sites on hallmarks it appears to have 3 standing bears (one small two large) and 0.935. All I have been able to gather is that means its silver. Could anyone one point me as to how to date it?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I would have thought it might have an import mark

You may be able to date the case if it has

Got any pics?

Chris


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

a6cjn said:


> I would have thought it might have an import mark
> 
> You may be able to date the case if it has
> 
> ...


Hmm not easy to photograph hallmarks is it

http://


----------



## Guest (8 mo ago)

Looking to date a J G Graves sheffield pocket watch. Serial number 13501


----------

